#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  What are the benefits AI can give to social media marketing?

## Bhavya

*AI* made its existence felt through its complementary progressions like IOT, Machine Learning and big data. AI is transforming every industry one after another. Now AI would target the Social Media marketing field which is already in a developing stage. In your opinion what are the benefits AI can give to social media marketing?

----------

